# Volume turns up when accelerating? Wtf



## Hbharrison (Feb 2, 2018)

While connected to Android Auto, using Spotify to play my music, when I accelerate for a couple seconds (merging onto highway, speeding up to pass etc.) my volume from Spotify increases automatically and the volume decreases (without me touching anything) when slowing down. Is anyone else getting this? Or noticed? It's really flipping annoying.

Any fix you are aware of would be nice thanks!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Pretty much all cars do this one way or another.

I even remember a lawsuit because the volume would "go into hearing damage" ranges from this.

Should be an option to turn it off in the radio.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, in the settings on mine, I can set it to off, low, medium, or high. It's on medium by default, and low is better, if you're just by yourself in the car.

When you set it to 'off', I find I sometimes have to dial up the volume, when on the highway.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Been a feature on cars for awhile to increase/decrease volume with accel/deceleration. Sometimes can be a bit much, but is adjustable.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's in the radio settings. My '98 Volvo did this; nothing new.


----------



## Hbharrison (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for the help... I have only had cars from the 90s lol So this 2018 is ALL new to me.

Thanks lol


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hb harry, you are probably going to be discovering a bunch more automatic/computer/wtf things that cars do now compared to the 1990s! Enjoy!


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

eli said:


> Hb harry, you are probably going to be discovering a bunch more automatic/computer/wtf things that cars do now compared to the 1990s! Enjoy!


Yes indeed ! Enjoy the 21st Century


----------



## Michigan (Feb 6, 2018)

Hbharrison said:


> Thanks for the help... I have only had cars from the 90s lol So this 2018 is ALL new to me.
> 
> Thanks lol


Hit the HOME button on your Infotainment Screen (far left button that looks like a little house), go to SETTINGS, turn off "AUTO VOLUME".


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

llbanks522 said:


> Yes indeed ! Enjoy the 21st Century


Chevy has had this feature since the 50's....


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

WillL84 said:


> Chevy has had this feature since the 50's....


Get out


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

In the 50s. Cars didn't even go that fast.

The freeway didn't even exist.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> In the 50s. Cars didn't even go that fast.
> 
> The freeway didn't even exist.


The G.M. Highway of Tomorrow was around in the 50's?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> The G.M. Highway of Tomorrow was around in the 50's?


Little did they know, the highways of the future are full of potholes and left lane camping idiots in minivans and Toyota Priuses.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> In the 50s. Cars didn't even go that fast.
> 
> The freeway didn't even exist.


They did. My dad was a teen in the late 50's. He remembers it. I tried searching for info on when it debuted but can't find anything except for people asking how to change the sensitivity


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> In the 50s. Cars didn't even go that fast.
> 
> The freeway didn't even exist.


You are very silly!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> You are very silly!


My city didn't start the freeway till 57. It was completed in 62. And it's the main freeway. Not city freeway. 

The second interstate also came in 57. It wasn't completed till 86.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Los Angeles didn't get 911 until 1984 so there!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

When did the thread go from radios, to freeways, to 911?

And who cares about California? It's about the stupidest state to even talk about.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

.............Squirrel !
? (sorry....couldn't resist) ?
Keep Cruzen' everybody!


----------

